# Ephesians 3:10 vs. 1 Peter 1:12



## Romans922 (Jun 27, 2009)

How would you reconcile these two verses?

Ephesians 3:10 - "so that through the church the manifold wisdom of God might now be made known to the rulers and authorities in the heavenly places." 

1 Peter 1:12 - "It was revealed to them that they were serving not themselves but you, in the things that have now been announced to you through those who preached the good news to you by the Holy Spirit sent from heaven, things into which angels long to look."

First, what are the 'things' which angels long to look in 1 Peter?

Second, how do the two verses compare, which refer both to angels?

-----Added 6/27/2009 at 12:50:44 EST-----

Maybe I asked too soon, but i will reply to myself with Lloyd-Jones' answer.

"He (Peter) is referring to the Christian salvation and the Christian Church. A better translation says that the angels of God are 'stooping down in order to look into it.' That is the actual meaning of the word Peter used. The angels in glory are looking down from heaven, are stooping down to look at you and me, to look at the Christian Church, this manifestation of the many-coloured wisdom of God. They have never seen anything like it, though they have spend their eternity in the presence of God. Should _we_ not be looking at it_ now_ with the whole of our being, for hereafter we shall be looking at it to all eternity, and will never cease to be surprised and amazed at it..."


----------

